# Which Rogue Is Which?



## Blackbrrd (Sep 24, 2013)

> One thing I noticed right off the bat was Cunning Action.  At 2nd level, the rogue now gains a second action _each turn_ to disengage, hide, or hustle.
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?1270-Which-Rogue-Is-Which#ixzz2fnz1rShq
> ​



I really like this one, it feels very Rogue-ish and enables ways of acting in combat that I like.


----------

